# chimera's



## gunsmoke (Oct 1, 2014)

He has been around a while how do his strains do outdoor? I'm looking at what is on hemp depot right now. Feminized Sweet skunk x grapefruit. Hashplant. What is hightest? A type of nl? Mountain jam . sour d. Schnizzlberry? Masterkush.sweetsknk Xl ! Yields?
  I want something for outdoor Midwest. In other words spring & summer hot or cold wet or dry. Maybe cloudy a lot or not. Windy or not summer might be damp drought like this year or months bone dry but almost always 90 -100% humidity. 85 - 100f temps.Tornadoes. Torrential rains. About 7 - 8 Wk strain would work out best.
  We haven't had a frost yet but they are picking crops early farmers are everywhere! The amish farmers walk all over.
   So I need something that will live like that probably short but hopefully decent weed & yield. If it could tolerate less than all day light would also be good. That's about all I need though.
      Thanks if anyone knows about these strains


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2014)

You have all fall and winter to decide on a strain.  I am not familiar with Chimera's gear at all.  Any reason you have picked him from all the other dealers on HD?  I personally would recommend going with some tried and true strain, rather than some new cross that might not be stable.  Maybe something like a pure Northern Lights, rather than some hybrid (seems like most of his stuff is crossed with sweet skunk?).

I encourage you to spend this winter reading up on cannabis cultivation.  You have plenty of time to decide what you want.  You can read up on different strains and their growing habits.  Most of the strain descriptions will give you an approximate outdoor harvest time. You can also learn what it takes to cultivate cannabis outdoors--don't think that it is going to be like growing tomatoes, because it is not.  Marijuana is a high energy plant and has very specific needs and wants.


----------



## gunsmoke (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply
   I probably will lose most of the plants to rippers cops etc. So I cant invest a lot of money so maybe lots of cheaper plants. Feminized means fewer trips to the plants. I'm disabled and cant go as far or climb as high as I used to so that limits where I can plant.
   I kept an indoor garden for years but mostly grew Nirvana power plant. northern lights and Shiva for big yield. The power plant and nl are good but plain flavor Shiva tasted better. Dr. Chronic had revenge and subcool was just starting. The overgrow site was going full blast. I reeeealy miss being able grow inside.
  Our weather is so fickle I want to plant a couple different kinds hoping some will do well.
 Already have some papaya and a couple bags of happy frog I need to make more small orders. I didn't see northern lights on hemp depot I will keep looking because that's a great strain.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Gunsmoke, I have not tried his stuff but KC Brains has Northern Lights fem seeds at Hemp Depot.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KCBrains/NorthernLights.htm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2014)

While fem strains have gotten better, you still have to watch them.  I recently had a Blue Thai Fem from Dinafem seeds (a reputable breeder of fem seeds) that turned out to be a full blown male


----------

